# Thinline vs Mattes



## cef721 (Nov 24, 2016)

I am looking at getting a new half pad. I am between a Mattes and a thinline. Thinline looks good, and I think it would help would help my horse open up – which has always been her problem – but I have also heard good reviews of the Mattes.

Also, for Mattes, do you prefer the sheepskin with shims or without?

For the thinline, the regular, the trifecta, or the sheepskin? What is the difference?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've used the regular Thinline pads and liked them. Haven't used the others so can only guess from the marketing blurb. I've never used a Mattes.

We are supportive of Indian Nations Horse Relay Racing, and Thinline has done some good marketing for Lakota craftsmen, so I'm kind of partial to them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I also use a thinline, horses seem to benefit from it, no sore backs. I might get a Mattes, we'll see, I acquire too much stuff.


----------

